# Sig request - SF HW GP



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey guy, was hoping someone can do me a Strikeforce HW Grand Prix Sig, just been looking at some pics that could be useful and here is what I found



















although you can use whatever you want I not really fussed dont have to use these if you dont want and have some better idea.

Would like to to say tho, "Strikeforce Heavyweight GP 2011 Who Will Survive?"

Thanks


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I moved this to the GFX showroom.

The reason no one saw or replied was casue it was in the wrong section buddy, none of the graphics artists saw it.

Do you still want the sig?


----------

